# Sweet Close-Up..



## 512 (Sep 9, 2009)

| FotoBlog
c&c are welcome!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 9, 2009)

Please post your photos on the forum. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Kethaneni (Sep 9, 2009)

The page loads very slowly. It would be good if the image is posted here.


----------



## 512 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Please post your photos on the forum.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html



thank you, i'll do it next time


----------



## Tee_bird (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly, I'd like it a lot better if it was the whole strawberry.


----------



## 512 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tee_bird said:


> Honestly, I'd like it a lot better if it was the whole strawberry.


i've also that one, but i think this is quite unusual, isn't it?


----------

